# 99-50 Star 99-02 Espn 99-01 Usdt



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

99-50 STAR 99-02 ESPN 99-01 USDT
I did a channel scan after 215 and these stations were found with a digital over the air scan. I have the strongest signal pointing my antenna toward Springdale AR. I live in NW AR. I can find no information on these channels does know anything about them. USDT is the only channel I have seen video on and no audio.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

When you get those channels in a scan it means it's time to move to another TV market 

What those channels are is the worst thing to happen to DTV - USDTV (ughh I cringe typing it)

It's a OTA subscription service that your local broadcasters sell out their DTV bandwidth to.

Prepare for your local HD broadcasts to start looking like @$$

If you must know more here's their website - http://www.usdtv.com/


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Are you seeing any programs on these channels?


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

There is no programing on these channels but I do get a slate on USDTV sometimes.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

USDTV only allows "free to air" on the multi-window preview. I think the other channels are blocked except to subscribers, as I have seen out of Albuquerque.
-Ken


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

daveray said:


> 99-50 STAR 99-02 ESPN 99-01 USDT
> I did a channel scan after 215 and these stations were found with a digital over the air scan. I have the strongest signal pointing my antenna toward Springdale AR. I live in NW AR...


I'm in Carroll County and also get USDTV channels in the 99-n range, but no audio or video. Channel banner just says USDTV.

I have DirecTV and Samsung SIR TS160 & 360 HD receivers.


----------

